
Ask HN: How would you spend $10K marketing a business consultant? - mdlm
Two services:
- $20K&#x2F;month operating model (processes, org structure, management systems) improvement consulting for businesses (mostly Fortune 500, some large startups)
- $1K annual mentoring course for individuals<p>How would you spend $10K marketing this business consulting business?
======
jefflinwood
I agree with the network comment in this thread.

Also give yourself some authority, by authoring a book, and/or speaking at
relevant conferences. The 10K could be used to hire a ghost writer, or for
travel to said conferences.

------
hizxy
Start with your network or referrals first.

